# Solved: Can someone please upload the windows 95 setup wallpaper?



## John Musbach (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello, can someone please upload the windows 95 setup wallpaper to some place like imageshack.us or similar? The wallpaper I'm talking about looks like this: http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/4389/w95setupgv0.jpg but obviously is a lot bigger. Thank you!


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have Windows 95 OSR 2.0. If you can tell me where to find it on the disc (mine is the 1996 CD version) I can help you out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Strange request. May I ask why?


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe he wants to set it as his desktop background?

If you can where to find it on the CD or on my PC I can help you out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Eeeeery thought


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 11, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> Hi and welcome. Strange request. May I ask why?


Good question , I've always had a liking for that wallpaper (and good 'ol clouds) but never thought to make a backup of it. I'm considering setting that wallpaper as my Mac OS X login wallpaper but of course need to find it first. Sadly it seems that not many people still actively use Windows 95 these days (and that's quite understandable). But if anyone is still using Windows 95 I'd really appreciate it if you'd please upload this wallpaper for me via a service like imageshack.us or similar, thanks.


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 11, 2007)

SDFOX 7 said:


> Maybe he wants to set it as his desktop background?
> 
> If you can where to find it on the CD or on my PC I can help you out.


Sorry but I'm not really sure where it is located on the install disc (but thanks anyways ), I'm hoping that someone here still uses Windows 95 with a internet connection and can thus upload this wallpaper...


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I posted in the above threads, I still use 95, if you can tell me where to find the file I can help you out.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I uploaded to my FTP the file "setup.bmp" that I found in my C:\WINDOWS folder. You can save to your computer by clicking the link and then right-clicking and saving to your computer.

LET ME KNOW IF IT IS THE RIGHT ONE.

http://members.aol.com/sdfox7/Setup.bmp


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

John Musbach said:


> Good question , I've always had a liking for that wallpaper (and good 'ol clouds) but never thought to make a backup of it. I'm considering setting that wallpaper as my Mac OS X login wallpaper but of course need to find it first. Sadly it seems that not many people still actively use Windows 95 these days (and that's quite understandable). But if anyone is still using Windows 95 I'd really appreciate it if you'd please upload this wallpaper for me via a service like imageshack.us or similar, thanks.


Understandably many people upgrade over time but I am a loyal Win95 holdout. I have beeen using it for the last 11 years and have no desire to change. Still using AOL 2.5 and Office 4.3 mind you! I am very busy working 14 hours a day and my only needs are email, word processing, and browsing of the internet--no YouTubing, thanks!

The only changes I've made over the years are ZoneAlarm 2.0.26 in 2000, IE 5.5 in 2001, Spybot 1.3 in 2004, Ad-Aware SE r1.06 in 2005, SpywareBlaster in 2006, and Firefox 1.5 in 2007. Operating systems tend to break when you change the system too much from what it was originally designed to handle.

I could be the last Win95 user in this forum, who knows? My computer with Win95 has run for 11 years without a hiccup or borken hardware and I have grown attached to them, LOL.


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 11, 2007)

SDFOX 7 said:


> I uploaded to my FTP the file "setup.bmp" that I found in my C:\WINDOWS folder. You can save to your computer by clicking the link and then right-clicking and saving to your computer.
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF IT IS THE RIGHT ONE.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/sdfox7/Setup.bmp


Awesome that is it, thank you very much


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------



## John Musbach (Nov 11, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


Oops, thanks for the reminder. I'll do that now


----------

